# Trouble with my Sony HT-SS370



## gkamer (Nov 19, 2010)

*

I just brought a Sony HT-SS370 Home Theater. The receiver has 4 HDMI ports on the back. One in from the DirectTV box Sat Box) , one in from a DVD player, one in from a Blue-Ray DVD and one out to the TV. I would have thought the connections would be pretty straight foward. 

However, I run the cables in to the receicver from the Sat Box, DVD and B-DVD then the cable out to the HDMI on the TV, select the only HDMI input on the TV and nothing...... No sound, so picture, nothing. Not via the SAT box, DVD or Blue Ray. However, if I run a HDMI cable drectly from the Sat Box or DVD player to the TV it works fine. Any thoughts? 

In fooling around, I did discover that if I run an HDMI cable from the SAT box to the HDMI in on the receiver, I get sound, but in order to get picture I have to run component cable from the Sat Box to the TV. Then I'm running an optical cable from the TV to the receiver for sound.



*


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

You may need to go into the menu and "assign" the inputs, alot of AVR's are this way.:T


----------



## gkamer (Nov 19, 2010)

Yo Bam....
You rock dude. Took me a little digging in the manual, but I found where to do that. All works well now, thanks.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

No problem buddy.:T Thats why we're here.:bigsmile:


----------



## alicia (Jan 1, 2011)

i am having this same issue and cannot figure anything out. i am pretty sure the setup is correct. i know i have communication from tv (toshiba) to the sony reciever. there is definite interaction between the two. the sound works great just no video. i bought brand new hdmi cables as directed by BB geek squad and no difference. 

you say to "assign" the inputs. what does this mean? do you mean to assign the buttons on the remote? thats all ive been able to find in the manual. please help i am about to return this because i cant get any help. i can give more info if needed on any components, i am conecting directv box and xbox360 in via HDMI and HDMI out to tosiba LCD television. 

thanks


----------

